# Evergreen ice melt



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone use evergreen ice melt for walkways? It does not disclose % of each substance. I understand that "green" products are not really regulated. So is it colored salt with trace amounts of other products? Could it be turned into liquid? I got some customers who are concerned about landscaping of course. I am looking for a "cya" product when they come telling me their grass is burned. Thanks for any input.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

EverGreen™ Professional Ice Melter
COMPOSITION:
EverGreen™ Professional Ice Melter is a blend of five ice melting chemicals.
Sodium Chloride CAS Number 7647-14-5
Urea CAS Number 0057-13-6
Potassium Chloride CAS Number 7447-40-7
Magnesium Chloride CAS Number 7791-18-6
CMA CAS Number 76123-46-1

trying it for the first time this year


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

leolkfrm;1667874 said:


> EverGreen™ Professional Ice Melter
> COMPOSITION:
> EverGreen™ Professional Ice Melter is a blend of five ice melting chemicals.
> Sodium Chloride CAS Number 7647-14-5
> ...


I am thinking about it. Price seems to be pretty good.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

what did you used to use, we have been using deep thaw, it works in the cold weather really good , but I still wonder if there is something that will work better


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

cl733;1672930 said:


> what did you used to use, we have been using deep thaw, it works in the cold weather really good , but I still wonder if there is something that will work better


Roadrunner, which is not advertised as a "green" ice melt, but i don't see any issues with it hurting vegetation.

Tried Clean melt last year and seems to be a glorified treated salt. It was also expensive compared to other brands.

I would like to get percentages of each product on labels from now on. The "green" market seems a little unregulated.

I am also trying out liquid calcium/salt brine, in back pack sprayers, which has a much much much lower amount of calcium/salt used per square ft. So I don't see it hurting vegetation either.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

leolkfrm;1667874 said:


> EverGreen™ Professional Ice Melter
> COMPOSITION:
> EverGreen™ Professional Ice Melter is a blend of five ice melting chemicals.
> CMA CAS Number 76123-46-1


Had to go look it up, because I was curious about what CMA is:
*Agent Name* Calcium magnesium acetate
*Synonyms* Chevron ice-B-gon deicer; Acetic acid, calcium magnesium salt; Cryotech CMA Deicer
*Comments* May cause eye irritation; Not a skin sensitizer in guinea pigs; Considered practically non-toxic by ingestion, inhalation, and skin absorption; [Cryotech Deicing Technology MSDS]
<http://hazmap.nlm.nih.gov/category-details?id=12688&table=copytblagents>

That's one ingredient, but I dunno how kindly it would be to plants.


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

Maine_Train;1673068 said:


> Had to go look it up, because I was curious about what CMA is:
> *Agent Name* Calcium magnesium acetate
> *Synonyms* Chevron ice-B-gon deicer; Acetic acid, calcium magnesium salt; Cryotech CMA Deicer
> *Comments* May cause eye irritation; Not a skin sensitizer in guinea pigs; Considered practically non-toxic by ingestion, inhalation, and skin absorption; [Cryotech Deicing Technology MSDS]
> ...


CMA is great for plants, metals, and concrete. It was developed for sensitive areas like bridges and ecologically sensitive areas in the 1970's. It has a very low BOD Point so it doesn't use much Oxygen while it decomposes (good for fish in lakes and streams) and only takes a few days till it breaks down into components like water and CO2 so it doesn't have Long to affect vegetation/soil even if it was harmful. The problem is you might not find a more expensive Deicer on the market. When CMA sells for $3,000/ton... How much can you add to a blend without it being $40 per 50lb Bag? There is a reason %'s are not given.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Schoenberg Salt;1674361 said:


> When CMA sells for $3,000/ton... How much can you add to a blend without it being $40 per 50lb Bag? There is a reason %'s are not given.


This is the info I am looking for. Thank you.

I have used evergreen on walkways. It works fairly well. I am going to continue use and report anything. I will still try and find out percentages. :salute:


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

I tried it last year for sidewalks. Worked ok but it doesn't go thru the spreader for crap. I have a Lesco salt spreader which has the bigger opening too. I returned the pallet after the first snow.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

been working decent so far with temps above 20 degrees, not impressed with it under 20


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Schoenberg Salt;1674361 said:


> CMA is great for plants, metals, and concrete. It was developed for sensitive areas like bridges and ecologically sensitive areas in the 1970's. It has a very low BOD Point so it doesn't use much Oxygen while it decomposes (good for fish in lakes and streams) and only takes a few days till it breaks down into components like water and CO2 so it doesn't have Long to affect vegetation/soil even if it was harmful. The problem is you might not find a more expensive Deicer on the market. When CMA sells for $3,000/ton... How much can you add to a blend without it being $40 per 50lb Bag? There is a reason %'s are not given.


Very true. Ive used several pallets of LavaMelt and it works wonders on sidewalks and steps. Not so great for lots because its so fine and doesnt stay around long. But all in all its a very fast melter.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Used evergreen a little bit more. Used at entrance of a private lane with a incline during negative degree weather. Only 25lbs. Melted with in 45minutes.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

I have now used evergreen on walkways, private lanes, driveways and lots due to scarcity/high prices of bulk. Been wearing out my 110lb capacity spyker walkbehind spreader. Doing my lots with it too to save on salt. 

I like the stuff. The grains are consistent which is great using a walkbehind. Spreads nice on lots and melts in sub zero temps. 

Obviously the largest ingredient is salt. So I have found it a little damaging to materials like blue stone. Stains like salt. White residue like salt. May have to get out the vinegar and scrub some walkways this spring : (


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

I found that mixing @ 10% cc gives much better result below 10 degrees...and the combination last through the day


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

leolkfrm;1762042 said:


> I found that mixing @ 10% cc gives much better result below 10 degrees...and the combination last through the day


What cc you using. I got peladow pellet and combo therm flake


----------

